# ♫•♫°♫ جميع الشرائط الموجوده بالمنتدى ♫•♫°♫



## ginajoojoo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

♫•♫°♫ جميع الشرائط الموجوده بالمنتدى ♫•♫°♫






شرائط الشماس بولس ملاك

القلب الطيب
العدرا فى قلبى
قيثارة العدرا
مارجرجس يابطلنا
نغمات ابو سيفين
نغمات العدرا 1 & 2 
نغمات العدرا 3 & 4 
نغمات العدرا 5 
حكايات العدرا
يلا اظهرى 
دايما سهران " بالاشتراك مع سامح عبيد ومريم بطرس ومرنمين اخرين" 






شرائط المرنم ساتر ميخائيل

لو تعود 
احببتنى 
مقدرش اعيش من غيرك 
البابا كيرلس
ربنا موجود مع المرنم رومانى رؤوف(حصرى)
فى سكون الليالى 
فائق الحب
وازاى انساك
عاشت هاديه​عازر افندى  ​




شرائط مريم بطرس

ماتعولش الهم
اغلى شفيع
اخطأت اليك





شرائط هايدى منتصر 

خلينى اعيشلك 
ساكت ليه 





شرائط ليديا شديد

تسبيح قلبى 
حبيتنا " بالاشتراك مع هانى نبيل 
فض فى قلبى
هذى اثار سيرى 
صوتك ندانى 
عايشين بالوعد "بالاشتراك مع يزيد هلسه" 
ترانيم منوعه 





شرائط فيفيان السودانية

ام حنونة 
امير المعجزات 
حبك كفاية 
شهوة قلبى 
صبر ايوب 
*مدرسة التوبة *
كنت السامرية 





شرايط المرنم زياد شحاته
البوم خبئنى حبيبى 
البوم خلينى قريب منك 
البوم لن انساك 
ترانيم متنوعه 
*مجموعة ترانيم اخرى *





شرائط المرنمه فاديا بزى

شريط احبك ربى يسوع http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33001​

شريط اشتياق القلب
شريط حررنى يسوع 
شريط قلبك ينبض حنانا http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33001​

شريط مسيحى علشانى جيت 
شريط مع دقة المسمار
شريط هل تذوقت سلاما
شريط لذكرك
شريط ليك يارب راجعين​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*لاجلك يا رسول الله لاجل كل المسملين تم اختراق منتديات الكنيسة*

شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل

ابوابك مفتوحه ليا 
بشاير فرح 
مختارات شرقية 
مالى سواك 
اعود اليك 
الى هنا اعاننا الرب 
احنا ليك 
لى رجاء
انت صخرة خلاصى
بشاير فرح (ترانيم شرقيه)
شريط يارب ارحم (ترانيم شرقيه)
شريط مالى سواك (ترانيم شرقيه)
شريط انتظرت الرب 
شريط معا نرنم


*شرائط فريق التسبيح*​ 

نفسى بتغنيلك  
ياالله ابانا  
انشد بالعود 
قلب يسوع 
مزاميرو 1 
مزاميرو 2 
نكرم اسم يسوع 







شرائط شباب الانبا رويس 







شرائط كورال ثيؤطوكوس 







شرائط ابونا موسى 






شرائط فريق بارثينيا

اقبل توبتى 
دمعة عنيا 





حياة واختبار المرنم ماهر فايز ​







شرائط فريق بارثينيا


*شريط "اعطيك كل المجد"

شريط "هو أبويا"*​

*شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز

شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد​*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ♫•♫°♫ جميع الشرائط الموجوده بالمنتدى ♫•♫°♫*

موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك وهيتثبت بعد ازن جورج ​


----------

